# Using Gearboxes



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a question for the techie experts here. I found these gearboxes on the Edmund Scientific web site and am wondering how they might be used in an animated prop. They're relatively inexpensive, so it wouldn't involve a lot of funds to experiment with one.

A low speed, high torque 4-Speed Crank Axle Gearbox










http://www.scientificsonline.com/4-speed-crank-axle-gearbox.html

Universal Gearbox










http://www.scientificsonline.com/universal-gearbox.html

Worm Gear Box 216.1:1 And 336.1:1










http://www.scientificsonline.com/worm-gear-box.html


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

well the worm gear box could be used to move a light heat around and the crank axle box could move two things together like arms eyes alot of things really the universal im not sure because i can't tell from that picture what moves or not


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I would skip the first one shown. I have worked with it and it is loud and tends to smoke after a few minutes of use.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, GOT. The reviews on that one were mixed, so your comment confirms the "perhaps not the best choice" feeling

A reviewer had mentioned using the universal gearbox for Halloween props, but didn't say what type. The worm gear box is cited as being useful for getting extremely low rotations, but fails to mention how low, which would be kind of nice to know.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I see plastic gears, and that alone would worry me for any kind of load or longevity.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You don't have to sell me on vent motors, max - we already use them in some of our props and love those little workhorses However, as they become increasingly scarce, I think it worthwhile to see what other items could be useful for driving animated props. I don't have experience with gearboxes, so that's the purpose of the thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I'm just going to have to buy one or two and test them out. It will be a useful experiment. Who knows - I might actually be able to come up with something awe-inspiring

I'm inclined to agree with the concerns about the use of plastic in these boxes. It makes them appear more like toys and not designed for long term or heavy duty use, but it could be okay for something that will run for short periods of time.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think I'm just going to have to buy one or two and test them out. It will be a useful experiment. Who knows - I might actually be able to come up with something awe-inspiring
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with the concerns about the use of plastic in these boxes. It makes them appear more like toys and not designed for long term or heavy duty use, but it could be okay for something that will run for short periods of time.


I've seen in my experience with plastic gears, not limited to prop building, that if ALL the gears are plastic, it'll likely do just fine, and like said already, the motor would give out first.

Now if they are plastic but one or two that are METAL, this is utterly useless. I have owned kitchen appliances, cordless drills, even motorized toys that have destroy themselves when any load was applied to the gearbox as the metal gear eats the teeth of the others..


----------

